# How do I get my crust to brown?



## Rocklobster (Nov 16, 2010)

I have been baking for years but can't seem to get my crust to get deep brown as I would like. It gets nice and crispy, but stays a glolden color and I would like to get it browner. I usually bake at 400. I have left it in longer but it just gets harder and dries out the longer I leave it. I've used different shortnings, no shortnings, sugar, no sugar, and many other adjustments. Italian and French bread can get brown without many ingredients, so it must be a procedure issue. I dunno

I find that lard makes it brown the most..


----------



## letscook (Nov 16, 2010)

maybe an egg wash


----------



## Selkie (Nov 16, 2010)

I spray mine with milk. Milk sugar browns nice and deep at moderate temperatures.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 16, 2010)

Try painting with a highly saturated baking soda & water solution 5 to 10 minutes prior placing loaves into oven.


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh, I thought you were talking about pie crust!   I baste with butter if I want a more brown crust.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

This would make it brown.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2010)

ah, GB, man you're funny. Good one.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 16, 2010)

Selkie said:


> I spray mine with milk. Milk sugar browns nice and deep at moderate temperatures.



That should do it.


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 16, 2010)

And keep it from rusting too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

GB said:


> This would make it brown.


 
THAT's how you make blue food!


----------



## GB (Nov 17, 2010)

Opps that was the fruit selection. Blueberries, lemons, and cherries.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, I was wondering about that!


----------



## LAJ (Feb 18, 2011)

I use an egg white wash. Mix egg white with a bit of water and use pastry brush. Brown with no egg taste.


----------



## simonbaker (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't let education get in the way of learning.


----------



## Lean Pocket (Feb 21, 2011)

Egg white for me too!   Makes crust very crunchy and I think taste better on most dishes?   Maybe it's just me.  .  Good luck!


----------

